# Being used as a perch



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

My 11 week old blue cooper maran X's and a wyndotte ... They just jump on me when they fancy it!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL I know what you mean! My chicks jump on my arms any time I open up their brooder! I had 5 of them on me the other day with more clamoring for their spot! Their little nails hurt my skin though so I've got to start wearing long sleeves when doing my chickie duties.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're very pretty! Love the company of chickens. Alyviah lent me a claw while I was weeding earlier today.


----------

